# New Outbacker



## ONEGUY&3GIRLS (Jan 8, 2006)

We are new to the site, 2004 28rss. Love the outback was looking at updating to a 29fbhs or 31rqs decided to save the money. Great web site! We look forward to many of hours on outbackers. Joel and Patti 2 daughters 3 and 5 and a new puppie.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the group. You will find that if you ask a question you will get an answer!!! Post often and help when you can.

Check out the rallys that are posted on the site for one that is in your area!

Gary


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Welcome!!!!!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome ONEGUY&3GIRLS to the Outback Family
Glad to have you with us
And post away

Don action


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to the fold! Hope you find Outbackers as enjoyable as I do. Don't worry about asking dumb questions, I already have!

Make sure you put in where you're from, and where you're going! We'd like to know.

Enjoy!


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site! action

These guys (still not including myself here) have endless knowledge about all aspects of camping and especially the Outback!

Have Fun.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, ONEGUY&3GIRLS!* action

I'm glad you found us!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome & Congratulations!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrats on choosing the Outback


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

ONEGUY&3GIRLS,

Welcome to Outbackers and your new TT.

You'll love it.

BTW, you got a pizza place, too?









Mark


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats on joining the Outbacker family!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

So glad to have you. Post often and enjoy!


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

welcome to outbackers action 
& congrats on the new (used) 28rss









darrel


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

Hey about time you found this site


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

Congrats! Post often and sign up for some rally's!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome...

Glad you found us! Feel free to post any question.


----------

